# Bread Request



## BGKYSmoker (May 8, 2021)

Wife and I was out driving around resort in the golf cart. Lady stopped and asked if i still make bread.
Yes

Could you make me 2 loaves and i will pay you please.

No

I will just make for you.
I have to give you something.
Ok buy me a bag of KA AP flour and a sack of kingsford.
Deal

Poolish started.
250g AP
250g filered water and less than 1/8t yeast.
Tomorrow after a wifes MD Brunch.


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 9, 2021)

Ha now the local ladies are chasing you.

Warren


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 9, 2021)

HalfSmoked said:


> Ha now the local ladies are chasing you.
> 
> Warren


OUI
I dont need that.....lol

Rickeeee
Rickeeee


----------



## SmokinAl (May 9, 2021)

Hey Buddy, what is your lot rent over there!
I’m about ready for a move.
Do they have park models, of manufactured homes along with the RV sites?
Al


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 10, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> Hey Buddy, what is your lot rent over there!
> I’m about ready for a move.
> Do they have park models, of manufactured homes along with the RV sites?
> Al


Al

we pay 600 month. Pads around the lakes pay bit more.

We do have some nice park models that are for sale and a few more new ones being delivered. The 3 park models across the street from us are all 4 sale. No hitches showing or wheels on the parks. There are no full size double wides in here.....The Waves RV Resort


----------



## SmokinAl (May 10, 2021)

Thanks I’ll check it out!
Al


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 10, 2021)

These are the 3 across from me that are for sale. Most of the parks are furnished.

The owners are from NY.






Middle owened by Canadians, right from NY







The couple in the culdesak are nicer but a bit more $


----------



## SmokinAl (May 10, 2021)

What are they asking for them, and how far are you from the Gulf?


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 10, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> What are they asking for them, and how far are you from the Gulf?


Depends on if they have the big florida rooms and upgraded appliances. Most have AC units.
We are 8 miles from Marco Island (right on the gulf) and 9 miles from downtown Naples.
(gotta hold yer pinky finger out there)

Prices are from anywhere from 55k to 100k


----------



## SmokinAl (May 10, 2021)

Sounds like a great spot, we may be looking for a second place to hang our hats every couple of weeks for a change. Probably will still keep our place here, but would like a getaway. What kind of amenities do you have. I guess I could just check out their website.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 10, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> Sounds like a great spot, we may be looking for a second place to hang our hats every couple of weeks for a change. Probably will still keep our place here, but would like a getaway. What kind of amenities do you have. I guess I could just check out their website.


They just put 4million in a new huge pool, spa, tiki hut, shuffleboard, pickleball, patunk, large and small dog parks., new laundry room, mail kiosk, paved lighted walks, all new landscaping. they have a company in for lawn mowing, edging. free cable. they have internet but it sux and if you want you can get centurylink They are fixin to do 2.5m for new clubhouse with a kitchen, entry arch in the front with gated entry and few more things. Stores are close with in 4 miles, publix, wally, winn dixie on marco, lots of resturants all over.

Whatever you can fit on your pad is fine but no open fire pits. BBQs and smokers are ok. If you want to improve your site like flowers, bricks around trees you have to submit a lot enhancement form. All concrete pad and drives. Pretty quiet now cuz all the snowbirds are flying north.

electric golf carts are allowed.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 10, 2021)

Very active poolish preferment.






The recipe was supposed to be for 1 boule but im going for 2 smaller.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (May 10, 2021)

Ok made the bread but the lady was not home.

So cant waist it and i can always make more.


















Bread with chimichurri hot and mild.






Our friends Ed and Sharon we been RV with for few years.


----------

